# [pcieport] Mais où est donc pcieport ?

## gglaboussole

Bonjour à tous,

Mon pc marche parfaitement mais je me suis aperçu que lshw me signale des "non-reclamés"... dois je en déduire que ma configuration de kernel n'est pas optimale ??

A priori cela à voir avec les interruptions, car c'est tout ce qui concerne PIC

Ci dessous  la liste exhaustive de mes "non-reclamé":

```

*-generic:0 NON-RÉCLAMÉ

             description: PIC

             produit: 5520/5500/X58 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 0

             fabriquant: Intel Corporation

             identifiant matériel: 10

             information bus: pci@0000:00:10.0

             version: 12

             bits: 32 bits

             horloge: 33MHz

             fonctionnalités: 8259 cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

        *-generic:1 NON-RÉCLAMÉ

             description: PIC

             produit: 5520/5500/X58 Routing and Protocol Layer Registers Port 0

             fabriquant: Intel Corporation

             identifiant matériel: 10.1

             information bus: pci@0000:00:10.1

             version: 12

             bits: 32 bits

             horloge: 33MHz

             fonctionnalités: 8259

             configuration: latency=0

        *-generic:2 NON-RÉCLAMÉ

             description: PIC

             produit: 5520/5500 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 1

             fabriquant: Intel Corporation

             identifiant matériel: 11

             information bus: pci@0000:00:11.0

             version: 12

             bits: 32 bits

             horloge: 33MHz

             fonctionnalités: 8259 cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

        *-generic:3 NON-RÉCLAMÉ

             description: PIC

             produit: ///5500 Routing & Protocol Layer Register Port 1

             fabriquant: Intel Corporation

             identifiant matériel: 11.1

             information bus: pci@0000:00:11.1

             version: 12

             bits: 32 bits

             horloge: 33MHz

             fonctionnalités: 8259

             configuration: latency=0

        *-generic:4 NON-RÉCLAMÉ

             description: PIC

             produit: 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller

             fabriquant: Intel Corporation

             identifiant matériel: 13

             information bus: pci@0000:00:13.0

             version: 12

             bits: 32 bits

             horloge: 33MHz

             fonctionnalités: pm io_x_-apic bus_master cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

             ressources: mémoire:fbfff000-fbffffff

 *-generic:6 NON-RÉCLAMÉ

             description: PIC

             produit: 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers

             fabriquant: Intel Corporation

             identifiant matériel: 14.1

             information bus: pci@0000:00:14.1

             version: 12

             bits: 32 bits

             horloge: 33MHz

             fonctionnalités: pciexpress 8259 cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

        *-generic:7 NON-RÉCLAMÉ

             description: PIC

             produit: 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers

             fabriquant: Intel Corporation

             identifiant matériel: 14.2

             information bus: pci@0000:00:14.2

             version: 12

             bits: 32 bits

             horloge: 33MHz

             fonctionnalités: pciexpress 8259 cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

        *-generic:8 NON-RÉCLAMÉ

             description: PIC

             produit: 5520/5500/X58 Trusted Execution Technology Registers

             fabriquant: Intel Corporation

             identifiant matériel: 15

             information bus: pci@0000:00:15.0

             version: 12

             bits: 32 bits

             horloge: 33MHz

             fonctionnalités: io_x_-apic

             configuration: latency=0
```

De plus lspci -k montre parfaitement qu'il n'y a aucun "kernel driver in use" pour tout ce qui concerne 

"PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58"

```

laboussole Desktop # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5000

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 12)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 12)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 12)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 9 (rev 12)

00:10.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 12)

00:10.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 Routing and Protocol Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 12)

00:11.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 1 (rev 12)

00:11.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500 Routing & Protocol Layer Register Port 1 (rev 12)

00:13.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller (rev 12)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 12)

   Kernel driver in use: i7core_edac

   Kernel modules: i7core_edac

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 12)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 12)

00:15.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 Trusted Execution Technology Registers (rev 12)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 2

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 34c7

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

06:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

06:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

   Kernel modules: pata_jmicron

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

08:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Virtuoso 200 (Xonar D2)

   Kernel driver in use: AV200

   Kernel modules: snd-virtuoso

08:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

   Kernel modules: firewire-ohci

```

Si quelqu'un a la gentillesse de bien vouloir m'expliquer ce que j'ai bien pu oublier....

Merci d'avance   :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Après une comparaison avec les modules que me chargerai un live-cd ubuntu il y a également des "non-reclamés" 

Cependant, la plus grosse différence, c'est qu'un module du noyau pcieport prend en charge le pci express...

Et je suis incapable de trouver quoi activer pour avoir ce fichu module....  :Embarassed: 

J'ai bien PCIEPORTBUS [=y] dans mon noyau mais il est impossible de le sélectionner en tant que module (en dur ou rien)

 J'ai jeté un oeil dans le .config d'ubuntu où il est également en dur, et nulle trace dedans de "pcieport" ....

Mais où est donc pcieport ?

----------

